# Posting pics? Procedure?



## Recipes Make Magic (Aug 27, 2019)

Please help - I have very limited PC skills & need to know how to obtain the URL of a photo (which is asked for when I click on the picture icon in this forum). The pic is in my PC's' Pictures Library"


----------



## dragnlaw (Aug 27, 2019)

there is a short cut way which I use, compliments of ... umm Andy or Craig? 

While you are in "Reply to Thread" scroll down to "Additional Options". 
Second box down it says "Attach Files" 
    In that box clic on 'Manage Attachments' 

a box will open up that says..
     Choose Files, clic there and you can go to your pictures, clic on the one you want.  You can add several, hold the Ctl key or do them separately.  
Follow instructions after that. 

But there are a few limitations - I can't turn my pic around and I'm sure there are other things but this works for me.


----------



## Recipes Make Magic (Aug 27, 2019)

dragnlaw said:


> there is a short cut way which I use, compliments of ... umm Andy or Craig?
> 
> While you are in "Reply to Thread" scroll down to "Additional Options".
> Second box down it says "Attach Files"
> ...


 
Many thanks - I'll give it a try


----------



## Recipes Make Magic (Aug 27, 2019)

ok - everything seemed to work out the way you described - right up to 'click on the one you want' 


there were no instructions following that, at least none that I could see and understand, 


when I went back to the 'addt'l options' section, under ' attach files'
this had appeared: verbatim - it looked like a link, which said:

IMG_762_ enchiladas(2).JPG(82.3KB) 

(this is a photo of my chicken enchiladas, which I want to post)


Is that a URL ?


What do I do now to get it into the reply box - ?


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 27, 2019)

Recipes Make Magic said:


> ok - everything seemed to work out the way you described - right up to 'click on the one you want'
> 
> 
> there were no instructions following that, at least none that I could see and understand,
> ...



Using the Attachments feature is a different way to get the image into the post. Just finish and post and your photo should be there.


----------



## Recipes Make Magic (Aug 27, 2019)

Many thanks GG - it worked - as you likely already know.
I thought I needed to somehow move the link of the picture that appeared, into the 'reply to thread' box first - it obviously gets moved there automatically.


----------



## dragnlaw (Aug 27, 2019)

Sorry - should have mentioned that.  

You can always "Preview Post"  to check on your pic.


----------



## taxlady (Aug 27, 2019)

Previewing the post is a good idea, especially when there is a picture.


----------



## taxlady (Aug 27, 2019)

You could also make an album in your profile here and upload the picture. Go to "User CP" and in the left column, there is a link for "Pictures & Albums". Once you have uploaded your picture there, have a look at the picture. Below the picture you should see the URL for the picture.


----------



## Recipes Make Magic (Aug 27, 2019)

taxlady said:


> You could also make an album in your profile here and upload the picture. Go to "User CP" and in the left column, there is a link for "Pictures & Albums". Once you have uploaded your picture there, have a look at the picture. Below the picture you should see the URL for the picture.


 
Thanks, that's very helpful.


----------



## bbqcoder (Aug 27, 2019)

Another option which is what I do for most forums is to post the picture to imgur.  They will give you links that you can use on websites/forums.


----------



## Recipes Make Magic (Aug 27, 2019)

taxlady said:


> You could also make an album in your profile here and upload the picture. Go to "User CP" and in the left column, there is a link for "Pictures & Albums". Once you have uploaded your picture there, have a look at the picture. Below the picture you should see the URL for the picture.


 
Ok, but once I've opened the link to Albums & Pictures, there are no instructions -at least I don't see any - what's the procedure to upload pictures - how exactly do I go about doing that ?


----------



## taxlady (Aug 27, 2019)

Recipes Make Magic said:


> Ok, but once I've opened the link to Albums & Pictures, there are no instructions -at least I don't see any - what's the procedure to upload pictures - how exactly do I go about doing that ?



I don't remember what it looks like without any albums or pictures. Do you see anything that says "Add Album" or "Upload Pictures"?


----------



## Recipes Make Magic (Aug 27, 2019)

taxlady said:


> I don't remember what it looks like without any albums or pictures. Do you see anything that says "Add Album" or "Upload Pictures"?


 
No - absolutely nothing - this is what's so frustrating for a limited PC skills person - I need someone to tell me what I need to do, or go to, to upload pics from my library of Docs or Pics - a precise procedure.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Aug 27, 2019)

dragnlaw said:


> ...You can always "Preview Post"  to check on your pic.


That might work only on a laptop? I know when I post from my phone, I haven't found a way to "preview" before I submit for a post.


----------



## taxlady (Aug 27, 2019)

Recipes Make Magic said:


> No - absolutely nothing - this is what's so frustrating for a limited PC skills person - I need someone to tell me what I need to do, or go to, to upload pics from my library of Docs or Pics - a precise procedure.



This is what the FAQ says about it: Discuss Cooking - Cooking Forums - FAQ: User Profile Features

What does it look like when you click the Albums & Pictures link?


----------



## Recipes Make Magic (Aug 28, 2019)

taxlady said:


> This is what the FAQ says about it: Discuss Cooking - Cooking Forums - FAQ: User Profile Features
> 
> What does it look like when you click the Albums & Pictures link?


 
Thanks for taking the time to help me learn something new.

With this 'albums' feature, I just had a dumb brain lapse - finally realized that all I had to do was fill in the 3 small boxes that arose in order to actually open a new album - i.e.  select from the menu of various food categories, give the album a title, and briefly identify it's use/purpose.

 Once that was done, an album was created, which then produced action when clicking on the 'upload pics' feature by bringing up the 'browse' box - so simple - all the while I was stupidly looking for instructions to tell me what to do, instead of just completing the boxes shown after clicking on the 'albums' feature.

So, I finally got it done - thanks again.


----------



## taxlady (Aug 28, 2019)

There are advantages to storing pix on DC. A while back one of the hosting companies changed its policies. I think you couldn't link your pix unless you had a paid subscription. In any case, a whole bunch of picture links here quit working. That won't happen with pix hosted here.


----------



## dragnlaw (Aug 28, 2019)

taxlady said:


> There are advantages to storing pix on DC. A while back one of the hosting companies changed its policies. I think you couldn't link your pix unless you had a paid subscription. In any case, a whole bunch of picture links here quit working. That won't happen with pix hosted here.



LOL...  Careful *taxy*!  I was once a member of another very popular forum, when it closed I lost a fair amount of info. (but at least my pics were on my 'puter) Never say never!


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 28, 2019)

taxlady said:


> There are advantages to storing pix on DC. A while back one of the hosting companies changed its policies. I think you couldn't link your pix unless you had a paid subscription. In any case, a whole bunch of picture links here quit working. That won't happen with pix hosted here.



I've never used a photo hosting service. Never felt the need. All my photos are on my laptop. When I want to post a photo, DC's software allows me to select photo from my photo files and post it here. Although my photos are full-sized, DC's software resizes it so it works here. Easy peasy.


----------



## taxlady (Aug 28, 2019)

taxlady said:


> ... In any case, a whole bunch of picture links here quit working. That won't happen with pix hosted here.





dragnlaw said:


> LOL...  Careful *taxy*!  I was once a member of another very popular forum, when it closed I lost a fair amount of info. (but at least my pics were on my 'puter) Never say never!


I didn't say never. I didn't even say that one wouldn't possibly lose the storage of those photos. I said that the links here on DC would keep working. Kinda irrelevant if DC closes.


----------



## Just Cooking (Aug 28, 2019)

Andy M. said:


> I've never used a photo hosting service. Never felt the need. All my photos are on my laptop. When I want to post a photo, DC's software allows me to select photo from my photo files and post it here. Although my photos are full-sized, DC's software resizes it so it works here. Easy peasy.



Agree..

Ross


----------



## taxlady (Aug 28, 2019)

Depending on the post, I might prefer to link to a picture. If I attach pictures from my 'puter, they are all of them at the end of the post. If I link, I have more formatting control. I can continue my post below the picture.


----------



## tenspeed (Aug 28, 2019)

Andy M. said:


> I've never used a photo hosting service. Never felt the need. All my photos are on my laptop.


 I hope you are backing them up to an external device, because your laptop drive will fail at some point.  I have three external drives that I rotate for backups.


Back when I was working a young lady I was interviewing for an IT admin position disclosed that she lost all of her photos when her hard drive failed.  Needless to say she didn't get the job.


----------



## skilletlicker (Aug 28, 2019)

taxlady said:


> Depending on the post, I might prefer to link to a picture. If I attach pictures from my 'puter, they are all of them at the end of the post. If I link, I have more formatting control. I can continue my post below the picture.


This doesn't seem to be the case for me.

Because the picture of Sara and Maybelle enjoying beet greens is attached.


----------



## bbqcoder (Aug 28, 2019)

tenspeed said:


> I hope you are backing them up to an external device, because your laptop drive will fail at some point.  I have three external drives that I rotate for backups.



Is there a reason why you are not using OneDrive/GoogleDrive/iCloud for photo storage/backup?  I keep my photos in OneDrive (1TB of storage for ~$20/year).  They're also replicated (via OneDrive) to my computers.

It's nice to bring up the OneDrive app and be able to search/see any photo that I have.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 28, 2019)

I have my full resolution photos stored on iCloud. They are replicated on my MacBook and iPhone in lower resolution versions. If I choose a photo on either device, it's automatically downloaded as the full res version so I can edit or print it. All three locations are synched with additions, deletions and changes.


----------



## taxlady (Aug 28, 2019)

skilletlicker said:


> This doesn't seem to be the case for me.
> View attachment 36419
> Because the picture of Sara and Maybelle enjoying beet greens is attached.



Interesting. I will admit it has been a long time since I last tried to comment after attaching a photo. What do you do to get the text below the attachment? I attached a file and then typed some more. This is what happened:

I'll try that here:


And now we'll see if this bit of text shows below the attachment.


----------



## msmofet (Aug 28, 2019)

Use the paper clip on the top row in reply window to choose pictures and hit upload pictures. Then type in your text, click paper clip select picture.



Then add more text. Click paper clip again and choose another picture.



This is what it looks like.



To add additional pictures after the first upload. Just click paper clip and click manage attachments and the upload window will pop up. Choose more pictures and then upload.


----------



## skilletlicker (Aug 28, 2019)

> taxlady wrote: What do you do to get the text below the attachment? I attached a file and then typed some more. This is what happened:
> I'll try that here:
> And now we'll see if this bit of text shows below the attachment.


We shouldn't be seeing the words "Attached Thumbnails in a box around the image.
ATTACH]36425[/ATTACH]
This text is entered in the "Reply to Thread" input box below the attach string except I purposefully deleted the open bracket symbol from the beginning of the string.


----------



## skilletlicker (Aug 28, 2019)

And this post is just like the one above except:

This time I inserted the complete string.
 Sorry if this is unclear; I find it hard to write about text strings or command lines, probably because I don't understand them.


----------



## msmofet (Aug 28, 2019)

skilletlicker said:


> We shouldn't be seeing the words "Attached Thumbnails in a box around the image.
> ATTACH]36425[/ATTACH]
> This text is entered in the "Reply to Thread" input box below the attach string except I purposefully deleted the open bracket symbol from the beginning of the string.



You see the "Attached thumbnail" text box when you use the Attach Files/Manage Attachments option below the reply window.



Use the paper clip to choose and upload pictures. You won't see the box around your picture.


----------



## tenspeed (Aug 28, 2019)

bbqcoder said:


> Is there a reason why you are not using OneDrive/GoogleDrive/iCloud for photo storage/backup?  I keep my photos in OneDrive (1TB of storage for ~$20/year).  They're also replicated (via OneDrive) to my computers.
> 
> It's nice to bring up the OneDrive app and be able to search/see any photo that I have.


It's not just photos that I back up.  It depends upon your comfort level with sensitive personal information being stored by a service where you have no idea who has access to it.


----------



## bbqcoder (Aug 28, 2019)

tenspeed said:


> It's not just photos that I back up.  It depends upon your comfort level with sensitive personal information being stored by a service where you have no idea who has access to it.



Yes, I store more than photos in the cloud.  If you have concerns about your data security, see this document for info on what they do with security.

OneDrive:
https://support.office.com/en-us/ar...he-cloud-23c6ea94-3608-48d7-8bf0-80e142edd1e1

iCloud: https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT202303

The issue with using physical backups is that unless you rotate your drives to a secure offsite location, you're not protected against acts of God.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 28, 2019)

bbqcoder said:


> Yes, I store more than photos in the cloud.  If you have concerns about your data security, see this document for info on what they do with security.
> 
> OneDrive:
> https://support.office.com/en-us/ar...he-cloud-23c6ea94-3608-48d7-8bf0-80e142edd1e1
> ...


The other issue is that if there's a virus or some type of corruption that doesn't cause problems right away, it can end up on all your backups and cause problems later. When I was responsible for the backups for a manufacturing company where I worked, we did incremental backup every night on new media; at the end of every month, we did two backups - one for us and one that we took to the company's bank safety deposit box.

I use Backup Blaze for my stuff - it backs up immediately after any file changes, so everything is always current and I don't have to think about it. Saved my data a several years ago when my laptop died.


----------



## bbqcoder (Aug 28, 2019)

GotGarlic said:


> The other issue is that if there's a virus or some type of corruption that doesn't cause problems right away, it can end up on all your backups and cause problems later. When I was responsible for the backups for a manufacturing company where I worked, we did incremental backup every night on new media; at the end of every month, we did two backups - one for us and one that we took to the company's bank safety deposit box.
> 
> I use Backup Blaze for my stuff - it backs up immediately after any file changes, so everything is always current and I don't have to think about it. Saved my data a several years ago when my laptop died.



Yes, agreed that it's a concern.  It's a good reason why people should be testing their backups periodically to make sure there are no issues.

OneDrive does have a cool feature where each file has an version history enabling you to restore an older version.

https://support.office.com/en-us/ar...OneDrive-159cad6d-d76e-4981-88ef-de6e96c93893


----------



## taxlady (Aug 28, 2019)

msmofet said:


> Use the paper clip on the top row in reply window to choose pictures and hit upload pictures. Then type in your text, click paper clip select picture.
> 
> View attachment 36423
> 
> ...


I have been using the paper clip and then the upload window that pops up. How else would I attach file?


----------



## taxlady (Aug 28, 2019)

I will try this again.

Here's a file that I will attach using the paper clip icon:

I just uploaded the file. 

Now I will upload another file.

I am trying to type below the second upload


----------



## taxlady (Aug 28, 2019)

This is what the preview and the edit windows looked like, right before I posted my previous reply.


----------



## msmofet (Aug 28, 2019)

You have to go back to the paper clip and choose one of the pictures you uploaded from there.



Then you can type under it.



And choose another picture



If you just use the paper clip to upload pictures and you don't go back to choose the pictures you uploaded from the paper clip then they will be automatically added to the post as "Attached thumbnails".


----------



## taxlady (Aug 29, 2019)

msmofet said:


> You have to go back to the paper clip and choose one of the pictures you uploaded from there.
> 
> View attachment 36437
> 
> ...


Okay, now I understand. That was the trick I needed to find out about.


----------



## Just Cooking (Aug 29, 2019)

I find the discussion about saving things and backup procedures interesting..

I have only been using a computer since 96 and cannot recall ever backing up anything.. I have nothing on my computer that I cannot do without.. I have had one, maybe two crashes and, when that happened, I just started over with a new computer.. 

I have a safely stored, hard copy, list of important (to me) sites and passwords so, if necessary or when I become incapacitated, my family can find what few things are of importance to them..

Other than keeping track of banking, etc., my PC is just for enjoyment..

There are times when I have wished I was more technically inclined but, the older I get, the less I think about that..

Ross


----------

